# Saturday fishing



## flafos (May 3, 2007)

I went out for a little fishing Saturday but the tide just sat there doing nothing for hours so I decided to take the opportunity to take my fist photos of my baby in the water.
















Eat your heart out Captn Ron 
JK, hey when you gonna show me the ropes up in chaz or zello?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

beautiful, I want a tiller model just like it.


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

nice boat, Tom builds a good one. How do you like th e Tohatsu? :-?


----------



## flafos (May 3, 2007)

This Tohatsu ROCKS!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

that 50 twatzoo is going on a gheenoe soon ;D

Thats a beautiful Watermen that you have.

where abouts are you fishing?


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

wow, i just popped a woody  , that is a saaaaawwwweeeet boat. Tunnel hull? Are u gonna run jack plate?


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats a Beauty [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] But it needs some cup holders ;D


----------



## flafos (May 3, 2007)

I live in NPR right off the river. I usually fish right around here but I am anxious to go to other areas! No tunnel hull here and I don't think I will put a plate on the back. I want to keep it as light as possible. As for the cup holders, I'm working on that as well as about 4 or 5 cleats and they are makin' me a custom bimini top as we speak : Maybe I will even add some big Chevy graphics all over it too!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

hey if you wanna come up to ozello i will show you the way around


----------



## flafos (May 3, 2007)

When you wanna go?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

> hey if you wanna come up to ozello i will show you the way around


Well, at least he's got a 2 stroke and it can take being put upside down


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> hey if you wanna come up to ozello i will show you the way around


 [smiley=1-whoops1.gif] [smiley=1-whoops1.gif] [smiley=1-whoops1.gif] [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


[smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]  [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------

